# follicle tracking has revealed cysts



## jo123h (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am a newbie, have just found this site while googling follicle tracking.  I started my first cycle of clomid this month and went for my first follicle tracking scan yesterday which revealed that I have only one follicle which measured 14mm (on day 7) and a cyst which measured 3.5cm!!  So I am a tad confused.  Is one follicle any good, I thought that clomid would increase the number of follicles so was a bit disappointed that I only have one   and does the cyst have any bearing on whether or not I will ovulate and get pregnant?

I have had three miscarriages and since then been trying for a year with no luck.  

Any advice/info will be gratefully received.  I have read that some of you are at the CRM in Coventry and that is where I am.  I am not very confident about this right now as every time I go they have lost my notes and rescheduled my appointments without actually telling me.  I am a tad dubious about putting all of my baby hopes and dreams in the hands of people that can't even file my notes properly.

Thanks
Jo
xx


----------

